# screen name



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alright we all have some weird or fresh screen names..how did you pick your screen name out?









myself i picked... the pack..for my little rbp..they swim as a pack and the hunt as a pack...so the thepack became..also its an old horror movie about crazy wolfs attacking people.. :biggrin:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....should i explain my screenname, or can you guys already figure it out?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well... We have snow here for about half the year and I like SNOW, and CICHLIDS are my favorite type of fish so... there we have it


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Well mine is pretty easy if you know a little about BMW's and because I own a M Series.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Mine is a knickname with part of my boys screename plus roses are pretty,
PrincessChelsea Rose
pcrose


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a 1974 corvette stingray, gues that explains it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i was playing zelda, and boom i typed "bobme" in as a name to save my game, and it has stuck seince.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> i was playing zelda, and boom i typed "bobme" in as a name to save my game, and it has stuck seince.


 so what does it mean though? im assuming your name is bob and thats you!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no, worng again my name isnt bob.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Mine is for the area I live...Portland, the city of roses. And rhom because I thought I had a rhom because I bought it as a rhom from the mail and it ended up being an altuvei...now I need to buy a real rhom so I can keep my name.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....should i explain my screenname, or can you guys already figure it out?


 I guess you made a typo, and meant to say your a pikey from the US









Well, I got my name from a couple of collegues I used to work with. Actually, at two different places I worked, people started calling me Judas (no clue why, I'm a nice guy







), so I kinda "digitized" that name to judazzz, and voila


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have a couple gargoyle tattoo's thats all


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't think what it was that inspired mine,

Oh, I remember, its my name.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I resurrected Xenon solely for the purpose of this site. A long time ago (1994) a guy I knew in high school used the name Xenon on the BBS circuit. I ran a BBS back in th day on a 2400 baud modem. Well anyway I always liked the handle and was pissed he thought of it first. When the BBS's went down when the web came out, the guy stopped using Xenon so I adopted it and used it on AOL and otehr BBS's for a bit. I put it on the shelf for a few years and brought it back out for this site.

Oh yeah, its an element.

-Xe









I considered spelling it Zenon for a while, but I liked the X at the beginning.









At least its better than something like [email protected]|N. I hate those script kiddie handles.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

mine is my last name


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Genin is what I train to be. The heirarchy of Ninjutsu-ryu go as follows: jonin (manages the clan), chunin (middle man, field seargent; mildly trained for combat), genin (footsoldier, highly trained in combat, espionage, and stealth). Genin are the guys you hear about in legends and movies are made about. Not high ranking but they were the badasses.

Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Mine is for the greatest mobster who ever lived.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I read somewhere that traumatogenic is how a piranha's bite was described.

I shortened it to traumatic !!voila!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ms: Im a girl I had to put something there that dignified that. Figuring I was the second girl to join the site...

Nattereri: This IS a piranha site, and nattereri is a type of piranha...

I think you can figure it out!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Nattereri: This IS a piranha site, and nattereri is a type of piranha...
> 
> I think you can figure it out!!


 I thought that Nattereri in your case was describing the catfish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A tribute to Dr. Lecter!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> I read somewhere that traumatogenic is how a piranha's bite was described.


 I read that too: I think that was on www.fishbase.org...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my first piranha was a rhom so i made mine Black Piranha


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Reptiles are my Main love, hence forked tongue


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine's from the movie... Dinosaurs!!! And Rhom from the ancient city of Rome. Rome + Dinosaurs = RHomzilla!!!

j/k To me, Godzilla is a badass, and for one day my Rhom to get as huge and wreck havok as well!!!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have had this name since I was 15 (almost 10 years ago) because I used to love a 40oz. of beer......now I stick to 12oz. at a time.

-Kevin-


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i'm the king of piranha keeping. 
wes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I picked my name because the Atlanta Braves have been my favorite baseball team since I was in little league baseball. (1990) So therefore Atlanta Braves Baby!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine sccavee stands for the following:
"scca" is the Sports Car Club of America
"vee" is for Formula Vee which is the class I race in


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Good question, I never found out what my name means.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I use this SN on predatory fish too...but Acanthicus adonis is my favorite fish of all time. However, before I joined pfish, I thought simply 'adonis' was too plain and an old friend suggested I throw 'sexy' on there for my attitude about sex....among others. :biggrin:


----------

